# SVS PB12-Plus/2 with Audyssey



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Since I have added a Denon AVR-2708 (late last year) with the Audyssey EQ system, I have noticed that I don't seem to need my sub set the usual plus 3db higher than the Dolby reference. I am thinking that the Audyssey may be EQing the bass such that it is more even. My wife and I just finished the Star Wars series. I usually added about 3-4db to the sub when I watched the series, but, this time, I let it stay at the Audyssey set level. I noticed that I seem to have all the bass I needed with the slam and chest pounding impact I am used to. 
Maybe I am just getting old, but, has anyone else noticed this with Audyssey? Dennis


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, and you're not alone. You pegged it that what you're noticing is the result if a leveled out frequency response. When you have lots of peaks and dips in your response, you often end up boosting the subwoofer level so that you can get the imapct you're missing in the dips.

Once your response is more level, you don't need the extra boost, and in fact it becomes overbearing. I know I struggled too for awhile with really hot bass. I used to run up to +8db for movies and have to back it way down for music before I bass trapped my room and EQ'd my sub. Now, I run it +2db hot for both movies and music, and it sounds seamless. Slam, detail, it's all there all the time.

Congrats, sounds like you have the situation well in hand.


----------

